# Online fish dealers



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone have good experience with any online fish dealers? I've been looking at Live Aquaria. They have free shipping with a $225 purhase (WHEW!). Has anyone ever ordered from Live Aquaria or any other website with success that they can suggest?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

wow don't you have a lfs in your area?? maybe you should open one.damm expensive to buy online


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do have several, but none carry the large variety I am looking for. There is a place about 45 minutes that I may take a ride to first, but it's very easy to spend $225 when stocking a 120g tank ;-) The Congo Tetras I want are $97 for 11. I'm nearly half way there already..haha


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I sent you a PM.;-)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i think you should shift to malaysia.we get those for myr1.50 per fish. 11x1.50= MYR 16.50 that's about $4.60 US
and your paying $97 which could get you 233 fishes here lol


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

btw did you think of adding discus fish????? the are lovely in 120 gallon tanks.i used to keep them in a 104 gallon there are pics in my aquarium folder if you wanna have a look =)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well considering I just bought my first house in Pennsylvania, I think Malaysia is out of the question right now. Plus, it would be quite a move just to save $90 on some fish ;-)

As for Discus, my pH is too neutral for them IMO.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hahaha penny wise pound foolish =) you guys use heaters we use chillers on for sw tanks.looks like eeping fish is a breeze here compared to the US


----------

